# please post pics of your american cockapoos!



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

hi everyone please post pics of your AMERICAN COCKAPOOS as i have just bought a little cream boy Teddy, I would like to see as many as i can all the ones i see are English which are also gorge! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, and congratulations on Teddy, here is a thread from a while ago on the americans..........very cute!
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4781&highlight=american+poos


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is my toy cockapoo miley,second pic shows exactly what she thinks of getting her pic taken xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> Here is my toy cockapoo miley,second pic shows exactly what she thinks of getting her pic taken xxx


Brilliant, I absolutely love the 2nd photo ... so expressive


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures of Miley, Mandy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not impressed then Miley   

Still a pretty poo .. even with your tongue out xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is my american Girl Delta she is a Red sable parti with ticking (love saying ticking) she is my only american girl, my others are all English, Echo the Black and white is her half sister they share the same mini poodle dad 



























































this is a wee cream American cockapoo in at the boarding kennels i work at, i think he was a toy as he was smaller than my girls.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I love delta,she is so unusual with gorgeous eyes! Love the wee cream one,is it american too? xxx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie is american miniature although he is only 6 weeks old at the moment


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is Lady!!! lol a close up!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely pics,lady and charlie are adorable!! xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandym said:


> I love delta,she is so unusual with gorgeous eyes! Love the wee cream one,is it american too? xxx


yeah sorry ment to put that in he is an American, and im sure he was a toy as he was smaller than my girls.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is Molly


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok all these American beauties are melting my heart .. Your cockapoos are all stunning ... 

Who in the world could not fall in love with a cockapoo??? they are wonderful dogs


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

This is my American boy, Teddy, - the pic will enlarge if you click on it. He is 22 months old now.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks gorgeous enlarged


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Looks gorgeous enlarged


yes it does,he is beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nell- American/minature


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nell is very possibly the cutest puppy I have ever seen


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think she really is the cutest ever!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She is absolutely the cutest, sweetest wee thing - so girly looking, too


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

2ndhandgal said:


> Here is Molly


How old is Molly? What a lovely wee face. Melts your heart just looking at her.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

They are all gorgeous. 

Andrea x


----------

